

The Forgotten Sidekick - joao
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/forgottensidekick

======
tptacek
One of these devices runs a full Webkit browser.

The other needed a firmware update to support Javascript.

These do not seem like superficial differences, Aaron.

